# Companies that buy photos for postcards?



## ies photos

Anyone got any links for companies that buy images for use on postcards?

Cheers
Ian


----------



## Big Mike

Search for 'Stock' Photos


----------



## Digital Matt

Buy the 2006 Photographer's Market.


----------



## ies photos

this one? [ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0907297579/026-8374934-9932446?v=glance&n=266239&s=books&v=glance"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0907297579/026-8374934-9932446?v=glance&n=266239&s=books&v=glance[/ame]

or 

[ame="http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1582973954/026-8374934-9932446?v=glance&n=266239"]http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1582973954/026-8374934-9932446?v=glance&n=266239[/ame]

I'm thinking I'm in the UK maybe the top one? let me know cheers


----------



## Digital Matt

I have the latter one, but I'm in the U.S.  I don't know what would be best for you.  You can still sell photos to the U.S. market I'm sure.  Get em both.


----------



## ies photos

yeah I have already ordered the bottom one and will oreder the top one, for 10 quid might aswell


----------



## Digital Matt

The bottom one, which I have, is great because it not only gives all the contact info of the magazines, but it also has feature articles on established photogs and how they broke in, as well as how to prepare your portoflio, and intro letter.


----------



## ies photos

I was think some of these maybe good on postcards
http://www.iesphotography.co.uk/cpg148/thumbnails.php?album=6


do you think these would be good for stock photo sites? I know nothing about how they work and which is the best so any advice from you experts would be most welcome!

both books on order now ;-)


----------



## kkart

ies photos said:
			
		

> I was think some of these maybe good on postcards
> http://www.iesphotography.co.uk/cpg148/thumbnails.php?album=6
> 
> 
> do you think these would be good for stock photo sites? I know nothing about how they work and which is the best so any advice from you experts would be most welcome!
> 
> both books on order now ;-)



ANYTHING that has a pic of an identifiable person in it will require a model release unless it is editorial. I don't know how you want to start out, but there are several ways to break in. There is a fantastic forum that might be of interest to you and how the stock side of things work. Thought geared to Microstock, there are several threads about the biggies like Getty, Corbis and Alamy. http://www.microstockgroup.com/forum/ At the moment I am getting ready to ship my first CD submission to Alamy in hopes of getting on with them.


----------



## CTphoto

ies photos said:


> this one? The Freelance Photographers Market Handbook: Amazon.co.uk: John Tracy, Stewart Gibson: Books
> 
> or
> 
> Photographer's Market: Amazon.co.uk: Donna Poehner: Books
> 
> I'm thinking I'm in the UK maybe the top one? let me know cheers


 
Yes, the 2009 photographer's market book is out and it is a great resource for photographers looking for outlets to sell their work.  I highly recommend it.  [ame=http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1582975469?ie=UTF8&tag=cappismyspacp-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=9325&creativeASIN=1582975469]Amazon.com: 2009 Photographer's Market: Editors of Writers Digest Books: Books[/ame]


----------



## ChrisStats

Theres a new site called gonogging.com that sells users photos.  The prices are pretty good, they might have some photos for your postcards.


----------



## KmH

kkart said:


> ANYTHING that has a pic of an identifiable person in it will require a model release unless it is editorial.........


That's really up to the publisher, but images are more sellable with a model release.


----------



## roxysmom

istock.com - I am in Marketing and that is the site all of our agencies use when they are looking to buy a photo.


----------



## c.cloudwalker

I don't know companies for that in the UK but the simplest way to find them is to look on the back of the postcards in your area.


----------



## KmH

This old dead thread has been Closed to keep SPAM links out.


----------

